# Plasma cabinet lift diy



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to have a link that had kits for doing it, but I'll be dipped if I can find it in my myriad of bookmarks now. 

Here's something I found from a quick google search...

http://www.tvliftkit.com/


----------



## bubba1855 (Jan 8, 2008)

*More info*

I've done the internet search. What I"m interested in is anyone who has actually installed one of the various kits in a piece of furniture.
thanks again,


----------

